# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Superficie libre Talave, Alarcon y Bujeda

## Adela_Ramos

¿Alguien sabe si es posible obtener las superficie media libre de los embalses del trasvase (Bujeda, Alarcon y Talave) de los ultimos años? Puedo saber la capacidad, pero no la superficie libre. Es para un calculo de evaporaciones. Muchas gracias.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Alguien sabe si es posible obtener las superficie media libre de los embalses del trasvase (Bujeda, Alarcon y Talave) de los ultimos años? Puedo saber la capacidad, pero no la superficie libre. Es para un calculo de evaporaciones. Muchas gracias.


Pregunta en la CHT. Esos datos no suelen ser públicos.

De todos modos, si tienes la cota y una buena cartografía digital no te costará mucho.

Si quieres hacer un buen cálculo de evaporaciones, no hagas la media anual. Mejor haz medias mensuales (o mejor aún semanales) y súmalas.

----------


## REEGE

Espero que alguno de los foreros te responda a tú pregunta... Mientras tanto, una pregunta... ¿Que fórmula usas tu para ver la evaporación de un embalse? 
Sería bueno que todos supiesemos eso!!! La evaporación de nuestros embalses de la mitad sur es Bestial!!! Un saludo y gracias.

----------

